

DIY Raspberry Pi AirPlay speaker for less than 70€ - tbassetto
http://svay.com/blog/diy-raspberry-pi-airplay-speaker-for-less-than-70euro/

======
bdfh42
2 tiny (or is that tinny) speakers pushed through the side of a plastic box -
thats going to sound pretty bad - lots of rattle rasp and a complete lack of
fidelity.

Why waste the time and the pi?

